# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Insights needed on Greek and Albanian ancestry

## inanna1111

I hope this is the right subforum. If not maybe someone could move it for me.




> *
> Your closest Ancient populations...
> *
> Seleucid Empire - Romans - Hellenic Romans
> 
> Seleucid + Roman (7.242)
> Hellenic Roman + Roman (8.25)
> Roman (11.19)
> Hellenic Roman (12.57)
> ...


I don't usually respond to my own posts but Mytrueancestry got me thinking about my other ancient ancestry results from Geno 2.0 as well as my ancestry from My Heritage and Ancestry DNA. I found this forum after I paid for the above . I wanted to find out how well it correlates with other ancestry results and what I know of my family. I don't know if the novelty of this has worn off now for some of you but I will put it here in case someone has some insights to offer.

On my mother's side, my family has lived in Karpenisi for generations. My grandfather comes from a village that my mother says only had about 100 residents when she was a child. Google now puts it somewhere between 100-200. Her mother is from the Village of Fourna which only has about 625 residents, from a recent google search. Probably less when my grandmother moved away to live with my grandfather. I doubt many of these people are doing dna tests which makes it hard to find any live matches to ask. On my mother's side the women in her maternal line all had blonde hair and blue eys which apparently has skipped me for some reason as I didn't get the blue eyes. I have heard some say this is impossible for Greeks but I assure them we are Greeks going back as far as word or mouth and lands passed down for generations goes. My DNA and my mother's confirms this as she got even higher % of Greek on her test than I did . Not sure if the eyes and hair are all that relevant but thought I would mention it.

What I know about my father is that his family has Greek, Arvanite and some more recent Albanian ancestry. One of his parents is Greek and the other has both Arvanite and recent Albanian ancestry. For some reason when I mention this to American Greeks this is controversial which I do not understand. My mother only acknowledged he is half Albanian after I took a DNA test. I grew up thinking both of them were Greek. I feel a bit cheated for not being told, at least when I was older. I understand my mother wanted me to fully embrace my Greek heritage but still... I felt bit of an alien my whole life, as if I knew something was off.

I was born in Lamia. I lived with my parents in Malesina as a small child. I moved with my mother to the USA a few years later.

*Geno 2.0

**Your Deep Ancestry*
(1,000 Years - 100,000 Years Ago)

MATERNAL LINE
H49B

Your maternal haplogroup is shared by <0.1% of all participants in the project

*"My Maternal Lineage Began About 150,000 Years Ago.*
My maternal ancestors carried farming culture from the region of the Fertile Crescent into Europe. This revolutionized not only the way food was grown but introduced a shift from a nomadic lifestyle to a settled one. Changes to tools, pottery, and weapons may not otherwise have been possible. Thus, my cousins have played an important role in the history of the Fertile Crescent region and of Europe."

*Your Regional Ancestry*
(500 Years - 10,000 Years Ago)

*I Am
*52% Southern Europe
31% Asia Minor
15% Eastern Europe
2% Jewish Diaspora

*Your First Reference Population: Greek*

This reference population is based on native populations from Greece. The large Southern European and Asia Minor components reflect the strong influence of agriculturalists from the Fertile Crescent in the Middle East, who arrived here more than 10,000 years ago. The smaller Eastern European component likely comes from the pre-agricultural population of Europe. Today, this component predominates in northern European populations, while the Mediterranean component is more common in southern Europe.

*Your Second Reference Population: Iberian (Spain & Portugal)*

This reference population is based on groups native to Iberia, the peninsula of Spain and Portugal. The large Southern Europe component reflects the strong influence of agriculturalists from the Fertile Crescent in the Middle East who arrived here some 10,000 years ago. While the Western European and Great Britain and Ireland components likely come from mixture with neighboring groups with genetic links to the pre-agricultural population of Europe—the earlier settlers. The North African component reflects the historic migration of populations north across the Strait of Gibraltar into Iberia in the past 2,000 years.

*NEANDERTHAL*
*Out of a maximum of 5%
*1.0%*
-----

*Ancestry DNA

**Ethnicity Estimate
*
Greece & the Balkans 94%
Greece, Turkey & Albania
Eastern Europe & Russia 3%
Italy 3%
---

*My Heritage
*
*Europe 98.9%

**South Europe 83.7%*
Greek and South Italian 80.3%
Iberian 3.4%

*East Europe 13.9%*
Balkan 13.9%

*Ashkenazi Jewish 1.3%*

*West Africa 1.1%
*Nigerian
1.1%
---
*DNA.Land

*West Eurasian 100% 
Balkan 78%
Includes: Albanian in Albania; Bulgarian in Bulgaria and Greek in (2 sites) Greece

Mediterranean Islander 22% (It has 22% ashkenazi/levantine when I click on the blue under this)
---

I just wonder if all this aligns with Mytrueancestry results and whether I should pay for the highest level for more information. I have no way of finding out anything about my father's side of my family which is unfortunate. We have not heard from him since we moved to the USA. I have no brothers to get Y-DNA from which makes me feel like something in missing and will remain a mystery without the paternal line. I also cannot find anything meaningful related to my mtDNA other than it has been labeled rare by some sites. So that's kind of my story. I used my dna mostly to find out about my health traits before I got interested in ancestry. 

Mytrueancestry also matched me with an Egyptian sample in deep dive which I suppose might be related to the bit of Nigerian shown above in My Heritage? I have not really seen African ancestry on anything else. Most of my friends do not show African on their's.

tl;dr 

Should I pay for the highest level on the site to see if I can learn more of my father's side or is that unlikely? Could I narrow the paternal line possibilities down at least to figure out what random dna I got from each parent?


Edit:I just noticed that where MyHeritage once had me as just 80% Greek it now expanded it to include south Italy. My full blood sister has 22.8% Balkans, 4.4% Iberian, 6.2% West Asian (I got 1% Nigerian) and the rest is Greek and South Italy. She has dark hair and dark eyes unlike the females on my maternal side of the family. I know it is random what is passed down but still fascinating.

----------


## dosas

Your results look typical and in line with your known ancestry.

----------


## inanna1111

Thank you. That is actually reassuring. :)

----------


## Joey37

Screen Shot 2019-08-31 at 4.45.15 PM.pngMy number one match is Germanic Lombard, 590 AD!

Screen Shot 2019-08-31 at 4.45.28 PM.png

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> I hope this is the right subforum. If not maybe someone could move it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually respond to my own posts but Mytrueancestry got me thinking about my other ancient ancestry results from Geno 2.0 as well as my ancestry from My Heritage and Ancestry DNA. I found this forum after I paid for the above . I wanted to find out how well it correlates with other ancestry results and what I know of my family. I don't know if the novelty of this has worn off now for some of you but I will put it here in case someone has some insights to offer.
> 
> On my mother's side, my family has lived in Karpenisi for generations. My grandfather comes from a village that my mother says only had about 100 residents when she was a child. Google now puts it somewhere between 100-200. Her mother is from the Village of Fourna which only has about 625 residents, from a recent google search. Probably less when my grandmother moved away to live with my grandfather. I doubt many of these people are doing dna tests which makes it hard to find any live matches to ask. On my mother's side the women in her maternal line all had blonde hair and blue eys which apparently has skipped me for some reason as I didn't get the blue eyes. I have heard some say this is impossible for Greeks but I assure them we are Greeks going back as far as word or mouth and lands passed down for generations goes. My DNA and my mother's confirms this as she got even higher % of Greek on her test than I did . Not sure if the eyes and hair are all that relevant but thought I would mention it.
> 
> What I know about my father is that his family has Greek, Arvanite and some more recent Albanian ancestry. One of his parents is Greek and the other has both Arvanite and recent Albanian ancestry. For some reason when I mention this to American Greeks this is controversial which I do not understand. My mother only acknowledged he is half Albanian after I took a DNA test. I grew up thinking both of them were Greek. I feel a bit cheated for not being told, at least when I was older. I understand my mother wanted me to fully embrace my Greek heritage but still... I felt bit of an alien my whole life, as if I knew something was off.
> ...


It appears that Greeks, Albanians are 75% the same people genetically. Another 25% Greeks have Italian+Anatolian+Middle eastern different from Albanian. Albanians on the other hand have more Balkan (whatever Balkan is) and strangely we get Iberian.( god knows why). Also Northern Macedonia, Bulgaria are 50% the same like Albanians and Greeks. So I personally believe that theory of Pellasgoi makes sense. We were once all Pellasgoi, after Hellenes invaded south who became linguistically Greeks, Illyrians invaded North and we became linguistically Albanians. The theory that Greeks believe that Greek colonies is the cause for Greek DNA among Albanians and others doesn't quite stand the test of Dna. Let say Greeks and Albanians were both under Rome,. Only 18% of Albanians have Italian DNA compared with 40% for Greeks. Keep in mind Albanians were under Rome 150 years longer than Greeks.. Also Greeks and Albanians had the same invaders Romans, Turks, Visigoths, Slavs who have left their DNA among our people. That's why we appear almost one people genetically, two cultures

----------


## Ownstyler

> On my mother's side, my family has lived in Karpenisi for generations. 
> What I know about my father is that his family has Greek, Arvanite and some more recent Albanian ancestry. One of his parents is Greek and the other has both Arvanite and recent Albanian ancestry. For some reason when I mention this to American Greeks this is controversial which I do not understand. My mother only acknowledged he is half Albanian after I took a DNA test. I grew up thinking both of them were Greek. I feel a bit cheated for not being told, at least when I was older. I understand my mother wanted me to fully embrace my Greek heritage but still... I felt bit of an alien my whole life, as if I knew something was off.


Hi! I know of a Greek person whose father, also from Karpenisi, had Arvanite ancestry too, so the Arvanite part makes sense. Unfortunately this is a sensitive issue for many people, and knowledge of foreign ancestry is often suppressed. Arvanite and Albanian ancestry, especially in Epirus, Attica and Peloponnese is much more widespread than people from these areas recognize today.

In any case, if you are looking to get to estimates of Greek vs. Albanian ancestry for yourself, I have to say it is a bit difficult (especially for continental Greek) given all the population movements in the area. Since high-quality Y-DNA testing is not an option, you can try GEDmatch and see where you plot there. There is some overlap but it could be helpful.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## matadworf

I'm comparing my own results (Peloponnesian Greek) to yours and you're a little more Aegean shifted based on mytrueancestry modern populations as well as DNA Land. I have Kosovo as my first population (mytrueancestry) you have Greek (with close proximity). Try Gedmatch and we can compare results.

----------


## matadworf

> It appears that Greeks, Albanians are 75% the same people genetically. Another 25% Greeks have Italian+Anatolian+Middle eastern different from Albanian. Albanians on the other hand have more Balkan (whatever Balkan is) and strangely we get Iberian.( god knows why). Also Northern Macedonia, Bulgaria are 50% the same like Albanians and Greeks. So I personally believe that theory of Pellasgoi makes sense. We were once all Pellasgoi, after Hellenes invaded south who became linguistically Greeks, Illyrians invaded North and we became linguistically Albanians. The theory that Greeks believe that Greek colonies is the cause for Greek DNA among Albanians and others doesn't quite stand the test of Dna. Let say Greeks and Albanians were both under Rome,. Only 18% of Albanians have Italian DNA compared with 40% for Greeks. Keep in mind Albanians were under Rome 150 years longer than Greeks.. Also Greeks and Albanians had the same invaders Romans, Turks, Visigoths, Slavs who have left their DNA among our people. That's why we appear almost one people genetically, two cultures


I'm a mainland Greek and have never scored anything other than European on testing sites. No Middle Eastern or Anatolian has appeared. If you're referencing Cretans or Aegean Islanders then yes there is a Levantine component that is most likely post Neolithic. I would say that Tosks are pretty similar to any mainland Greek population with the exception of Eastern Macedonians who may be a bit more Slavic influenced.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> I'm a mainland Greek and have never scored anything other than European on testing sites. No Middle Eastern or Anatolian has appeared. If you're referencing Cretans or Aegean Islanders then yes there is a Levantine component that is most likely post Neolithic. I would say that Tosks are pretty similar to any mainland Greek population with the exception of Eastern Macedonians who may be a bit more Slavic influenced.


According to Myheretage 89% of Greeks have Greek Dna, which means 11% have not, even they are Greeks and have lived in Greece,. 38% of Greeks have Anatolian, 36 % have Italian DNA, AND 13% middle eastern,. So it could be a person having all of these ancestries, or like you saying you might not have some of them.
According to myHeretage 86% of Albanians have Greek Dna, 18% Italian, 12% Iberic and I FORGOT HOW MUCH BALLKANIC. It could be other heritages in low percentages like Anatolian maybe 5%. Tosk Albanians have at least 30% Slavic and Gothic Dna according to an Albanian Dna website, in a sample of 500.


.

----------


## Ownstyler

> Tosk Albanians have at least 30% Slavic and Gothic Dna according to an Albanian Dna website, in a sample of 500.


Which website is that?

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Which website is that?



Its in Albanian: "Gjenetika Shqiptare". Its a pie chart very well designed. With Slavic I mean haplogroup I2a the slavic clade, some of R1a and with Gothic I1 and some of I2a2a

----------


## inanna1111

> Screen Shot 2019-08-31 at 4.45.15 PM.pngMy number one match is Germanic Lombard, 590 AD!
> 
> Screen Shot 2019-08-31 at 4.45.28 PM.png


Awesome! :)

----------


## xri34

Upload your raw data on gedmatch. You will get many information.

----------


## inanna1111

> It appears that Greeks, Albanians are 75% the same people genetically. Another 25% Greeks have Italian+Anatolian+Middle eastern different from Albanian. Albanians on the other hand have more Balkan (whatever Balkan is) and strangely we get Iberian.( god knows why). Also Northern Macedonia, Bulgaria are 50% the same like Albanians and Greeks. So I personally believe that theory of Pellasgoi makes sense. We were once all Pellasgoi, after Hellenes invaded south who became linguistically Greeks, Illyrians invaded North and we became linguistically Albanians. The theory that Greeks believe that Greek colonies is the cause for Greek DNA among Albanians and others doesn't quite stand the test of Dna. Let say Greeks and Albanians were both under Rome,. Only 18% of Albanians have Italian DNA compared with 40% for Greeks. Keep in mind Albanians were under Rome 150 years longer than Greeks.. Also Greeks and Albanians had the same invaders Romans, Turks, Visigoths, Slavs who have left their DNA among our people. That's why we appear almost one people genetically, two cultures


I am just starting to get into ancient history again. So much to learn about my own family history and few people I can ask. I do need some starting points since it is like jumping in the middle of the ocean not knowing which way to swim right now. I did study it a bit but mostly in the form of mythology. I will look into the theory you mention. I am more motivated now with my dna results to find real connections. 

A funny thing is that Americans often ask me if I am Spanish or similar. When I go to a new Greek community they stare at me like they are trying to figure it out. I have had Greek strangers at a store, or other places, just come up and ask if I am Greek. I guess they suspect and just have to know. :) Never been asked if I am Albanian but I imagine people here do not think of that. Sometimes people say I look Slavic. Never been mistaken for Italian but my sister has even though she inherited more Balkan than I did according to MyHeritage. We both got low on Italian according to Ancestry DNA. Thank you for the information.

----------


## inanna1111

Ownstyler,

I responded to you but for some reason it is waiting for approval. I have to get used to how this forum works since it is different from forums I mod. I am not sure if you will see this but just wanted to let you know.

----------


## LABERIA

> According to Myheretage 89% of Greeks have Greek Dna, which means 11% have not, even they are Greeks and have lived in Greece,. 38% of Greeks have Anatolian, 36 % have Italian DNA, AND 13% middle eastern,. So it could be a person having all of these ancestries, or like you saying you might not have some of them.
> According to myHeretage 86% of Albanians have Greek Dna, 18% Italian, 12% Iberic and I FORGOT HOW MUCH BALLKANIC. It could be other heritages in low percentages like Anatolian maybe 5%. Tosk Albanians have at least 30% Slavic and Gothic Dna according to an Albanian Dna website, in a sample of 500.
> 
> 
> .


Nga i gjen keto xhevahire pash Zotin.

----------


## inanna1111

> I'm comparing my own results (Peloponnesian Greek) to yours and you're a little more Aegean shifted based on mytrueancestry modern populations as well as DNA Land. I have Kosovo as my first population (mytrueancestry) you have Greek (with close proximity). Try Gedmatch and we can compare results.


So, I went ahead and paid for the next level up on Mytrueancestry (their business model can be irresistible. I will have to keep it in mind for future business models) lol) . Now it is a bit more interesting since I can compare more family kits and it got a bit more specific, :) I am not sure how to use gedmatch properly since there are so many calculators.. I am willing to send my kit number in pm to anyone who wants to compare since I might learn something from those who are more familiar with interpreting results. 

I don't even know what to do with all this new Mytrueancestry information yet but I imagine I will spend the day searching it out. Thank you for your response. Gives me more to think about.

*Your closest Archaeogenetic matches...
*(Smaller numbers mean closer matches to you)

1. Central Roman (590 AD) ..... 11.19 - SZ36 
Top 97% match vs all users

2. Central Roman (590 AD) ..... 11.71 - SZ43
Top 97% match vs all users

3. Central Roman (590 AD) ..... 11.79 - SZ32 
Top 97% match vs all users

4. Hellenic Roman (670 AD) ..... 12.57 - CL121 
Top 96% match vs all users

5. Byzantine Roman Warrior (605 AD) ..... 12.65 - NS3b 
Top 98% match vs all users

6. Hellenic Seleucid Anatolia (165 BC) ..... 14.22 - MA2198 
Top 98% match vs all users

7. Central Roman (670 AD) ..... 14.74 - CL36 
Top 93% match vs all users

8. Hellenic Roman (590 AD) ..... 15.03 - SZ40 
Top 93% match vs all users

9. Hellenic Roman / Dodecanese (670 AD) ..... 15.53 - CL30 
Top 95% match vs all users

10. Pontic Greek (300 AD) ..... 15.81 - Ker1 
Top 98% match vs all users

11. Crusader Knight Tuscan / Lebanon (1250 AD) ..... 16.69 - SI-53
Top 97% match vs all users

12. Central Roman / Mixed (590 AD) ..... 17.07 - SZ19 
Top 93% match vs all users

13. Hellenic Roman / Calabria (670 AD) ..... 17.15 - CL25 
Top 94% match vs all users

14. Hellenic Roman / Cretan (670 AD) ..... 17.23 - CL38 
Top 93% match vs all users

15. Mycenaean (1350 BC) ..... 17.29 - I9033 
Top 94% match vs all users

16. Hellenic Iberian Andalusia (1550 AD) ..... 17.86 - I7424 
Top 92% match vs all users

17. Crusader Knight Tuscan / Lebanon (1250 AD) ..... 18.18 - SI-41 
Top 93% match vs all users

18. North Roman Warrior (605 AD) ..... 19.11 - NS3c 
Top 89% match vs all users

19. Gallo-Roman (590 AD) ..... 19.3 - SZ28 
Top 86% match vs all users

20. Late Roman Iberia Granada (650 AD) ..... 19.48 - I3575 
Top 89% match vs all users

21. Medieval Iberian (670 AD) ..... 19.52 - CL23 
Top 87% match vs all users

22. Hellenic Cordoba Caliphate (1050 AD) ..... 19.53 - I7499 
Top 91% match vs all users

23. Mycenaean (1350 BC) ..... 19.55 - I9041 
Top 94% match vs all users

24. Bronze Age Armenia (1500 BC) ..... 20.04 - Rise397 
Top 99% match vs all users

25. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona (550 AD) ..... 20.57 - I12031 
Top 57% match vs all users

26. Torna Alta Andalusia (1550 AD) ..... 20.91 - I3808 
Top 92% match vs all users

27. Scythian Moldova (270 BC) ..... 20.97 - scy192 
Top 86% match vs all users

28. Copper Age Anatolia (3800 BC) ..... 21.0 - I0184 
Top 95% match vs all users

29. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BC) ..... 21.17 - I4332 
Top 80% match vs all users

30. Thracian Bulgaria (450 BC) ..... 21.17 - I5769 
Top 80% match vs all users

31. Late Roman Iberia Granada (470 AD) ..... 21.78 - I3576 
Top 86% match vs all users

32. Cisalpine Gaul (590 AD) ..... 21.99 - SZ45
Top 31% match vs all users

33. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) ..... 22.31 - I3313
Top 65% match vs all users

34. Sicily Beaker (2200 BC) ..... 22.38 - I4930 
Top 94% match vs all users

35. Morisco Convert Andalusia (1550 AD) ..... 22.72 - I7425 
Top 81% match vs all users

36. Late Roman Iberia Granada (500 AD) ..... 22.79 - I3582 
Top 85% match vs all users

37. Mycenaean (1350 BC) ..... 22.98 - I9006 
Top 93% match vs all users

38. Mycenaean (1350 BC) ..... 23.23 - I9010 
Top 93% match vs all users

39. Early Medieval Iberia Granada (500 AD) ..... 23.26 - I3981
Top 83% match vs all users

40. Roman Iberia Granada (350 AD) ..... 23.53 - I3983 
Top 83% match vs all users

41. Early Medieval Iberia Granada (515 AD) ..... 23.76 - I3980 
Top 89% match vs all users

42. Iberian Taifa of Valencia (1100 AD) ..... 23.78 - I2515 
Top 74% match vs all users

43. Copper Age Armenia (4000 BC) ..... 23.8 - I1631 
Top 97% match vs all users

44. Hittite Anatolia (1875 BC) ..... 23.89 - MA2208 
Top 93% match vs all users

45. Late Roman Iberia Granada (500 AD) ..... 23.9 - I3581 
Top 84% match vs all users

46. Medieval Tyrolian (590 AD) ..... 23.98 - SZ18 
Top 25% match vs all users

47. Ancient Greek Empuries (275 BC) ..... 23.99 - I8208
Top 94% match vs all users

48. Spaniard Cordoba Caliphate (1050 AD) ..... 24.13 - I12515
Top 71% match vs all users

49. Medieval Piedmont (670 AD) ..... 24.31 - CL57 
Top 31% match vs all users

50. Iberian Taifa of Valencia (1120 AD) ..... 24.35 - I2514 
Top 69% match vs all users

51. Iberian Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) ..... 24.61 - I2647
Top 78% match vs all users

52. Crete Armenoi (1370 BC) ..... 24.63 - I9123 
Top 98% match vs all users

53. Iberian / Piedmont (670 AD) ..... 24.65 - CL94 
Top 38% match vs all users

54. Thraco-Cimmerian Black Sea (900 BC) ..... 24.79 - MJ12 
Top 78% match vs all users

55. Ashkelon Philistine (1150 BC) ..... 24.95 - ASH2-3_ASH_IA1 
Top 94% match vs all users

56. Hittite Anatolia (1875 BC) ..... 25.15 - MA2206 
Top 94% match vs all users

57. Justinian Plague Victim (760 AD) ..... 25.17 - LSD021 
Top 78% match vs all users

58. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BC) ..... 25.18 - I4331 
Top 54% match vs all users

59. Iberian Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) ..... 25.26 - I2644 
Top 82% match vs all users

60. Hellenic Ottoman (1500 AD) ..... 25.51 - MA2196 
Top 97% match vs all users

*You have ancient relatives! (you share identified DNA segments)Info* 

*Hellenic Cordoba Caliphate* *1050 AD*

*I7499
*
Total cM=28.83 Largest segment=9.55 cM (4 shared. Sample quality: 42) - Your raw DNA is *86* % closer than other matching users
*Carthaginian Roman* *275 BC*

*I8204*

Total cM=3.37 Largest segment=3.37 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 5) - Your raw DNA is *62* % closer than other matching users

*Ancient Egypt* *50 BC*

*JK2888*

Total cM=2.93 Largest segment=2.93 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 2) - Your raw DNA is *35* % closer than other matching users
*Central Roman* *590 AD 

**SZ32*

Total cM=2.28 Largest segment=2.28 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 17) - Your raw DNA is *41* % closer than other matching users

*Central Roman / Mixed* *590 AD*

*SZ19*

Total cM=2.26 Largest segment=2.26 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 17) - Your raw DNA is *13* % closer than other matching users

*Mycenaean* *1350 BC*

*I9006*

Total cM=3.85
Largest segment=2.12 cM (2 shared. Sample quality: 13) - Your raw DNA is *52* % closer than other matching users

*Hellenic Roman / Cretan* *670 AD*

*CL38*

Total cM=2.06 Largest segment=2.06 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 17) - Your raw DNA is *43* % closer than other matching users
*Scythian Moldova* *270 BC*

*scy192*

Total cM=2.0 Largest segment=2.0 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 21) - Your raw DNA is *18* % closer than other matching users
*Mycenaean* *1350 BC*

*I9041*

Total cM=3.6 Largest segment=1.85 cM (2 shared. Sample quality: 15) - Your raw DNA is *48* % closer than other matching users

*Hellenic Roman / Dodecanese* *670 AD*

*CL30*

Total cM=1.77
Largest segment=1.77 cM (1 shared. Sample quality: 19) - Your raw DNA is *20* % closer than other matching users

----------


## inanna1111

> Upload your raw data on gedmatch. You will get many information.


Thanks, I am going to use it more after I read a bit more on interpreting.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Nga i gjen keto xhevahire pash Zotin.


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.6)]The percentages represent the portion of MyHeritage DNA users in Albania who have that ethnicity.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.6)]Greek and South Italian

83.6%




Balkan

72.7%




Italian

18.2%




Iberian

12.7%




North and West European

12.7%




[/COLOR]

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Nga i gjen keto xhevahire pash Zotin.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LL9_5yJ6FgSwpA

----------


## xri34

> Thanks, I am going to use it more after I read a bit more on interpreting.


I am curious to see your reults. I could help you to interpret them if you have any questions.

----------


## Ownstyler

> Its in Albanian: "Gjenetika Shqiptare". Its a pie chart very well designed. With Slavic I mean haplogroup I2a the slavic clade, some of R1a and with Gothic I1 and some of I2a2a


I thought you had found another one :). The Tosk sample is actually close to 300. Anyway this is Y-DNA lines; autosomal DNA might be a bit different. Ausotomally, there could be a higher input from Neolithic Balkan peoples and lower one from Medieval arrivals. It is true that Albanians and Greeks share some ancestral components.




> I responded to you but for some reason it is waiting for approval. I have to get used to how this forum works since it is different from forums I mod. I am not sure if you will see this but just wanted to let you know.


Yeah I cannot see it for some reason. Anyway, hope it helped.

----------


## LABERIA

> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LL9_5yJ6FgSwpA


I asked you about this:



> Tosk Albanians have at least 30% Slavic and Gothic Dna according to an Albanian Dna website, in a sample of 500.

----------


## inanna1111

> I am curious to see your reults. I could help you to interpret them if you have any questions.


Cool, that would be great. :)

----------


## inanna1111

> Yeah I cannot see it for some reason. Anyway, hope it helped.


I am not sure what I said in my reply that may need mod approval as I wrote it in a stream of thought but yes it was helpful and made me think about some things. :)

----------


## inanna1111

To those of you who suggest gedmatch, can you recommend which calculators would be best? There are so many and I am not sure if I should do the ones that have population search and put in Greek or Albanian.

I tried this one out. The 4 population thing is confusing.

puntDNAL K10 Ancient 4-Ancestors Oracle
This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.


*puntDNAL K10 Ancient Oracle*

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 ENF 39.34
2 WHG 29.27
3 CHG 28.75
4 Oceanian 1.10

Finished reading population data. 108 populations found.
10 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Greek @ 2.333421
2 Albanian @ 3.512589
3 Tuscan @ 6.480075
4 Italian_South @ 7.253003
5 Ashkenazi_Jew @ 8.075044
6 Bulgarian @ 9.423691
7 Sicilian @ 10.697453
8 Italian_North @ 11.120453
9 Sephardic_Jew @ 16.712898
10 French @ 17.306381
11 Turkish_Aydin @ 17.963797
12 Spanish_Southwest @ 18.936243
13 Croatian @ 19.158979
14 Cypriot @ 19.582474
15 German_South @ 19.691244
16 Hungarian @ 20.031837
17 Spanish_Northeast @ 20.457567
18 Turkish_Kayseri @ 21.346851
19 Utahn_white @ 21.820383
20 Irish @ 22.270975

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Croatian +50% Cypriot @ 1.481397

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Spanish_Northeast +25% Ashkenazi_Jew +25% Georgian @ 1.322121

Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Lithuanian + Sardinian + Cypriot + Georgian @ 0.822851
2 Ukrainian + Sardinian + Ashkenazi_Jew + Georgian @ 0.881984
3 Spanish_Southwest + Italian_North + Tuscan + Georgian @ 1.003079
4 Basque_Spanish + French + Cypriot + Georgian @ 1.015974
5 Estonian + Sardinian + Cypriot + Georgian @ 1.024596
6 Basque_Spanish + Albanian + Ashkenazi_Jew + Georgian @ 1.067165
7 Spanish_Northeast + Tuscan + Tuscan + Georgian @ 1.071665
8 Spanish_Southwest + Italian_North + Albanian + Georgian @ 1.075078
9 Croatian + Tuscan + Italian_South + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.083643
10 French + Tuscan + Albanian + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.149891
11 Croatian + Italian_South + Italian_South + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.157171
12 German_North + Spanish_Northeast + Cypriot + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.160961
13 German_North + Sardinian + Ashkenazi_Jew + Abkhasian @ 1.187494
14 German_South + French + Sephardic_Jew + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.198888
15 Croatian + Tuscan + Tuscan + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.203050
16 Basque_Spanish + Sardinian + Kumyk + Georgian @ 1.204618
17 Croatian + Italian_North + Sicilian + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.207604
18 German_South + Tuscan + Italian_South + Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.208872
19 Hungarian + Sardinian + Greek + Georgian @ 1.213698
20 Spanish_Northeast + Italian_North + Italian_South + Georgian @ 1.226791


Done.
----

This is the result using Oracle instead of Oracle-4 above without doing a Greek population search.

*puntDNAL K10 Ancient Oracle results:*

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 ENF 39.34
2 WHG 29.27
3 CHG 28.75
4 Oceanian 1.1
5 Siberian 0.89
6 Sub-Saharan 0.64

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Greek 2.31
2 Albanian 3.42
3 Tuscan 6.21
4 Italian_South 6.95
5 Ashkenazi_Jew 7.88
6 Bulgarian 9.12
7 Sicilian 10.33
8 Italian_North 10.68
9 Sephardic_Jew 16.22
10 French 16.72
11 Turkish_Aydin 17.34
12 Spanish_Southwest 18.09
13 Croatian 18.56
14 Cypriot 18.99
15 German_South 19.08
16 Hungarian 19.43
17 Spanish_Northeast 19.59
18 Turkish_Kayseri 20.54
19 Utahn_white 21.14
20 Irish 21.59

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 79.6% Tuscan + 20.4% Kumyk @ 1.09
2 91.2% Albanian + 8.8% Georgian @ 1.34
3 64.4% Spanish_Southwest + 35.6% Georgian @ 1.39
4 50.6% Croatian + 49.4% Cypriot @ 1.46
5 82.9% Tuscan + 17.1% North_Ossetian @ 1.46
6 94.8% Greek + 5.2% Georgian @ 1.46
7 91.8% Albanian + 8.2% Abkhasian @ 1.49
8 83.6% Tuscan + 16.4% Lezgin @ 1.51
9 93.3% Greek + 6.7% Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.52
10 56.3% Cypriot + 43.7% German_North @ 1.54
11 88.9% Albanian + 11.1% Turkish_Trabzon @ 1.58
12 52.7% Cypriot + 47.3% Utahn_white @ 1.58
13 95.4% Greek + 4.6% Abkhasian @ 1.58
14 94.2% Greek + 5.8% Armenian @ 1.62
15 64.3% French + 35.7% Iraqi_Jew @ 1.67
16 61.1% Cypriot + 38.9% Norwegian @ 1.68
17 81.6% Tuscan + 18.4% Chechen @ 1.69
18 93.9% Greek + 6.1% Kumyk @ 1.7
19 55% Cypriot + 45% English_South @ 1.7
20 94% Greek + 6% Kurdish @ 1.71

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> I asked you about this:


Probably a bit exaggerated. The right figure should be 25%. I had in mind the amount of I1+I2a+R1a+R1b that is clearly of Slavic or North origin. I am aware not all of those haplogroups are of those origins, but if you add parts of them you come out to that figure.

----------


## Björnsson

I went to secondary school and worked with two Albanian immigrants, one of whom was named Illyri. Greece's imperial relationships with Persia and Rome often overshadow the most obvious indigenous basis of Hellenic identity in the Balkans, chiefly Illyricum. It's sad that Yugoslavian identity overwhelms Macedonia's Greek heritage, same as the Turks in Constantinople and Cyprus, although Anatolia is further afield.

----------


## bigsnake49

@inanna1111, please don't get too caught up in the genetics or even your family tree. You are who you are no matter who your ancestors are. People get too caught up in this. Be proud of who you are now. I grew up in a village that was 90% Arvanites. Besides the fact that they spoke Arvanitika, very lovely people and I had a lot of friends from among the Arvanites community. So no matter what your ancestry tells you, be yourself.

----------


## Dema

> Probably a bit exaggerated. The right figure should be 25%. I had in mind the amount of I1+I2a+R1a+R1b that is clearly of Slavic or North origin. I am aware not all of those haplogroups are of those origins, but if you add parts of them you come out to that figure.


I1 and for sure R1b are not Slavic arrival's into early medieval Balkans. For now haplogroups most associated with Slavic arrival are R1a and I2a-CTS10228, however according to Albanian project these can be found around 20 % together in Tosks.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Dema

> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LL9_5yJ6FgSwpA


That calculator does not have Albanian cluster defined and they just throw Albanians into Greek cluster. Its a low quality calculator to be honest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------

